# Samsung will soon let you download 4K movies



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Samsung will soon let you download 4K movies*

(engadget.com) - The few 4K video services that exist right now typically require that you stream whatever you're watching -- not very practical given the subpar state of broadband in some areas. You won't have to settle for a mere 1080p for much longer, though. Samsung is teaming up with its frequent media partner M-Go to launch a 4K movie-download service that uses the UHD Video Pack hard drive to store those extra-sharp blockbusters and dramas. Supposedly, it'll offer the "highest quality content" that Samsung owners can get....

Full Story Here


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

This could be pretty sweet for those of us who'll never be able to stream any 4K content due to ISP limitations. 

Wonder when we'll get BRD players that can handle 4K.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What would be a cost of such service? Per movie? Per month?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've posted as much as I know, all of which was gleaned from the article.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> This could be pretty sweet for those of us who'll never be able to stream any 4K content due to ISP limitations.
> 
> Wonder when we'll get BRD players that can handle 4K.


According to CES late this year or early next year, with the super concise "Ultra HD Blu Ray Disc" name (really wish they could have come up with a nicer short name).


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

"Uh-bird"?? Well, phonetically, that may be close. I guess BRD will license it?


----------

